# Lightning Strikes!!!



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Twice in one night. To some of you "old timers" this may have been just another night but it is one that will be hard to beat in my book. 

We decided to try a new area out Sat night and was in the water at about 7ish. We were graciously met with a pretty stout ESE wind which would end up working in our favor a little. It had most of the areas I was interested in looking at blown out but there was plenty of real estate where we could get out of the wind. 

First spot we picked up 3 in short order before the water got murky. Hit up spot two and poled for a while and picked up 5 more. The average was pretty good as most of the fish were 16"-20". When we headed to spot three things slowed down quite a bit with me missing two decent fish for one reason or another, and having a good hour where all we spotted were itty bittys. 

But boy how things can turn around in an instant. We pulled up to spot four to find plenty of protected clear water. Just one of those places where you look around and you say, "If I were a big ol flattie this is where I would be." We didnt have to go far before we picked up a good 20"er, and I missed another swimming. (I forgave myself for that one as he was hauling arse!) As we were easing along the bank I hear a shout come from my partner and before I can turn to look he hammers down on a fish. With what little glimpse I got of him before he was lost in the murk he looked to be a fine fish. In all the excitment Mitch didnt see the another good fish just another five feet ahead. So I graciously stuck him while he tried to wrestle his in the boat. When that fish came over into the boat we both liked to wet ourselves. I didnt have anything to measure and/or weigh the fish on board but we were guessing in the 9-9.5lbs range. 

Well after all the high fives and the excitement was over we both returned to the bow to pole on. As we were poling through the same area the big fish was gigged Mitch decided to step down and take a good pic of his trophy. I stayed on the bow and went along poling. After poling not 30 yards I catch a glimps of what looks to be another nice fish, not as big as the other but big none the less. I take aim and hit him right through head/gillplate and nothing. No moving or splashing around, nothing. At this point I start to get nervous as I can not see the bottom and I cant feel the fish on the gig and the more I think back to the picture in my head the bigger in my mind the fish gets. I very carefully pull my gig up only to find nothing on the end. My heart sinks as I look around for a vapor trail in the surrounding clear water and I see nothing. Confused I look back down at the murky water and a tail slowly drifts up to the surface. I gig blindly at the fish and pull him up with no fight. Amazingly I had killed him stone cold dead the first time and only caught him with two prongs. Never-the-less he was in the boat and much to my suprise was just as big as my partners. The celebration at this point went to a whole new level. We had just gigged two stud fish back to back with-in 40 yards from each other. Didnt get a chance to measure or weigh the fish until this morning. They are now what we are calling "The Twins" Mitchells fish was 25 1/2" long and weighed 8lbs 6oz and my fish was 25" long and weighed 8lbs 6oz. Both weighed the EXACT same. WOW, what a night. Ended up with 17 overall.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Had you known about this contest...
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...nnual-GCFC-Flounder-Contest?p=38441#post38441
and got your written sign in the pic, you would be in the lead with a stainless gig head as your prize...

Brent


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah I read about it earlier, wish I would have known.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

And sorry... that would be yer fishin' partner in the lead...:thumbup:
Good fish for sure!
Brent


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Fish
Were these Al or Fl fish?
Great night
bamafan611


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow those are impressive...good night there. Iv'e only seen 1 that big in Florida in my last 3 years of the sport (26"er by DeadEyeDave last year) those gotta be Ala. grown?


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

10-4 on the Bama fish


----------

